
A JSX-based page builder for creating beautiful websites without writing code - feross
https://blocks-ui.com/
======
kingartur44
Why everyone is proud of a codeless solution? I always find codeless solutions
clunky. They basically limit you and passing to another system is always a
pain.

------
bobberkarl
So basically webflow?

~~~
trevyn
Without the user-hostility!

